# Shrimp friendly plants?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It seems to me that there are certain plants that go with shrimp, mostly mosses and bryophytes like M. Tenerum (Pelia). They hide the shrimp and provide a good foothold for the shrimp (although in the filter current against the side of the tank, my shrimp will often jump from snail to snail through the current!). 

Do you keep specific plants for shrimp?


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

I find cherries and amanos hanging out on the levels of L. sessiliflora as this plant catches food easily. Other than that once I have a carpet of glosso filled in I usually dont see too many cherries anymore.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Do they crawl around in the glosso?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

My baby Cherries seem to like any plant that provides sufficient density to keep the fish away...whether it be in the form of leaves, stems or root mass. I always find at least a dozen baby to 10mm juvis in my Riccia when I remove softball sized clumps. The same goes for densly planted stem plants like Rotala rotundifolia. I even had to thoroughly shake off bunches of C. wendtii before removing them from the tank...and still I found shrimp while sorting out the plants in a bucket.

In my big tank I used to often see the baby shrimp walking the gravel under the leaf cover of Glosso and Marselia. I've since removed most of the ground cover so I think they're all huddling in the tangle of Java Fern roots now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't use any particular plant for my shrimp, it seems that all plants are game.

I have found that my Tiger shrimp loves to hang out on the underside of the driftwood and one Crystal Red also likes to hang on the driftwood underneath the Java Fern. The Amanos seem to prefer the rock formation, getting in between and under the rocks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't really get particular plants just for the shrimp either, but I've found that they really like to hang out in/under the pearlweed.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Do they crawl around in the glosso?


I dont have a large population of cherries yet, just now starting to see babies from the 10 I purchased a couple months ago. I had a carpet of glosso fill in and I thought I lost all of them until later I removed the carpet to start it over a couple weeks ago and saw babies everywhere. I assumed they all tunnelled under the glosso. I'm hoping they stay visible as the population explodes! :-D


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I am with Trenac, any plant is game with mine as well.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Other than plants... my eheims :0).


----------

